# Grimac Mia ELE help



## tom-225 (Oct 16, 2013)

Right guys,

Not got the machine yet as awaiting on it to be collected by courier soon. Howver picked up a bargain Grimac Mia with the ELE controller on ebay for £35!!!

However it has a fault, as soon as its turned on it trips its self back off, just wondered if anyone had any clues before i go digging into it, previous owner never opened it up to have a look either.

Oh and this is the machine in question.









Thanks in advance

Tom


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

First port of call for me would be the boiler element. If you are electrically confident, I would disconnect the element and isolate the leads then try and see if it trips. If it doesn't, replacement element and you should, hopefully be golden. If it's anything more complicated I'm sure others will be along to advise.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Open it up and look for any signs of leaks, water marks or water staining on electrical components. Look for burn or scorch marks on or near electrical connections.

Then as above check boiler element.


----------



## tom-225 (Oct 16, 2013)

Cool pretty much what i had planned, wasnt sure if anyone was aware of any know faults with them sort of thing. But for £35 i had to take the gamble!!


----------



## jpaul__ (Feb 19, 2016)

[ I have been disappointed by the lack of pdf service manuals on the web, they do not seem to exist like for washing machines

or cars so I assume manufacturers must really swear their service folks to secrecy, but I did find a circuit diagram in the user

manual of the Bezzera I picked up recently ]

If the element has a fault that would probably trip the earth leakage/rcd on the house as opposed to machine itself being able

to diagnose the problem and turn itself off, so I would consider fill level indicators where machine has called to refill boiler but this

has not been satisfied in the time period it expects ... de-scaling ???


----------

